
OpenSSD – Open-Source Solid State Drive (SSD) - peter_d_sherman
http://www.openssd-project.org/wiki/The_OpenSSD_Project
======
pmorici
Seems like the project might be dead. It was based on a controller chip from a
company Indilinx [0] that went bankrupt and was sold off to Toshiba.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indilinx](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indilinx)

~~~
trickstra
last commit 5 years ago:
[https://github.com/openssd/openssd](https://github.com/openssd/openssd) yes,
looks dead

Edit: seems like they went from openssd-project.org to openssd.io in 2017, so
the github project is the old one. Not sure if there is any new one. Maybe
[https://github.com/Cosmos-OpenSSD/Cosmos-plus-
OpenSSD](https://github.com/Cosmos-OpenSSD/Cosmos-plus-OpenSSD) ?

~~~
fulafel
Yep, that newer repo has a presentation in the doc folder detailing 3
generations of the hardware for research use, they moved to FPGA later:
[https://github.com/Cosmos-OpenSSD/Cosmos-plus-
OpenSSD/blob/m...](https://github.com/Cosmos-OpenSSD/Cosmos-plus-
OpenSSD/blob/master/doc/Cosmos%2B%20OpenSSD%202017%20Tutorial.pdf)

------
pkaye
It will be hard to build a reliable SSD without access to the NDA
documentation from the NAND manufacturers. The datasheets you see online are
only the basic information.

~~~
scoutt
I don't know what you mean, but I use (and SW-integrate) NAND chips all the
time and complete datasheets and application notes are available for most
known brands.

For example:

google _micron nand filetype:pdf_

Or

[https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%20Sheets/Micron%20Technol...](https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%20Sheets/Micron%20Technology%20Inc%20PDFs/MT29FxG08xAA.pdf)

~~~
wtallis
Try looking for the datasheets on any modern high-capacity 3D NAND of the sort
used in SSDs. What you've linked to is an ancient part with 1/32 the capacity
of the smallest NAND that can be found in any recent SSD.

~~~
scoutt
Yes, the linked one is the first PDF I've found. I know the commercial NANDs
found in newest SSD may not be available, because it's probably that the SSD
is using a custom chip design. Perhaps the chip is listed somewhere in a
website, but unavailable for purchase (for mere mortals like us or those doing
an open source SSD). In any case, those chips won't be available for an open
source SSD.

Soon I should put hands on a design with a 2Tb Micron NAND from 2014
(MT29F256G08 _something_ ). The PDF is behind a simple user registration.

------
justinclift
Their 2017 PDF presentation has good info re: their current state:

[https://github.com/Cosmos-OpenSSD/Cosmos-plus-
OpenSSD/blob/m...](https://github.com/Cosmos-OpenSSD/Cosmos-plus-
OpenSSD/blob/master/doc/Cosmos%2B%20OpenSSD%202017%20Tutorial.pdf)

Page 10 shows the 3 generations of OpenSSD they've been developing. They're on
the 3rd gen now (marked 2016), which is FPGA based, says it support a subset
of NVMe, and mentions a 2TB max capacity.

Might be interesting to actually do stuff with. :)

~~~
lisk1
They are using Xilinx Zenq 7000 series which also have ARM core and memory
controller along the FPGA core, think all major electronic parts sellers are
selling them and not expensive part. Interesting project non the less

------
wmf
Newer link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190119042227/http://openssd.io...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190119042227/http://openssd.io/)

------
gigatexal
Noble effort though the project looks dormant.

------
nrp
Traffic budget exceeded apparently, but this seems to be the wiki:
[http://www.openssd-project.org/wiki/The_OpenSSD_Project](http://www.openssd-
project.org/wiki/The_OpenSSD_Project)

------
bradknowles
This link currently redirects to what appears to be a Korean-language website
showing a “page not available” error.

~~~
bradknowles
See [https://imgur.com/a/Ff3xcWV](https://imgur.com/a/Ff3xcWV)

~~~
kbumsik
Korean here. It says "maximum daily traffic limit reached" by the web hosting
service. Another Slashdot Effect:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slashdot_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slashdot_effect)

------
FredFS456
503\. Hacker news effect?

